#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-22
<zakame> hello
<Terminus> afternoon zakame 
<zakame> hi Terminus 
<Terminus> zakame: what's new? =)
<zakame> hacking a toshiba folio tablet right now
<Terminus> looks like a nice toy.
<zakame> not mine though, a cow-orker's :)
<zakame> looks like a new mod for it just released a couple dayts ago
<Terminus> hehe. i read about high return rates for it though. sounds like toshiba didn't take the time to work on android for it.
<zakame> yeah
<zakame> stock looks a bit crappy
<zakame> nice hardware though
<zakame> it has a tegra chip in
<Terminus> yeah, i read about that. might come in handy with angry birds.
<zakame> if I could get the graphics to work, that is :P
<zakame> currently it just plays the music, no flying birds
<Terminus> hehe. i'm not sure which GPUs angry birds supports, if at all.
<john> helo
<bhearsum> kumusta john?
<john> hi bago ako dito pwede mag tanong?
<bhearsum> pwede
<john> kabisado mo ba ang ubuntu server?
<bhearsum> hindi ako
<john> ah sino po ba?may kilala kaba?
<bhearsum> o ewan ko, bago ako rin dito :)
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-23
<famous> hello every one
<famous> can you help me?
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-27
<ming_> hi
<ming_> paano po ako maka acquire ng free cd?
<zeroseven0183> Hi ming_
<zeroseven0183> Go to shipit.ubuntu.com
<zeroseven0183> Be sure you have a Launchpad account http://www.launchpad.net
<zeroseven0183> Or download the CD image (.ISO) at http://www.ubuntu.com
<ming_> may old cd po ako dito.. 8.04 na version kaso hindi ko ma install parang sira
<ming_> broadband lang po ang gamit ko.. gusto ko sana gumamit ng ubuntu
<ming_> error po tuwing mag download ako
<zeroseven0183> Ahhhhh... Hmmmm...
<zeroseven0183> Ano bang location mo?
<zeroseven0183> Kung malapit ka lang dito sa area, I can send you a copy.
<zeroseven0183> Pero if you want the printed copy, sa ShipIt ka magoorder. Yun nga lang 4-6 weeks ka magwait.
<ming_> iloilo po ako
<ming_> but i can wait..
<zeroseven0183> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/342ae6y (URL by zeroseven0183)
<zeroseven0183> then Order CDs
<zeroseven0183> Make a request >
<ming_> ok i'll try
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-28
<donato> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-21
<redvil> gud ibning!!!
<redvil> tao po
<Terminus-> evening. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: :) good pm :)
<Terminus-> heya str0ng =)
<str0ng> :)
<str0ng> kumusta?
<Terminus-> uh... went a bit wild upgrading my gaming pc and now i'm trying to stop myself from buying skyrim, bf3, and dragon age ultimate. you? =)
<str0ng> haha
<str0ng> me.. hmm..
<str0ng> well.. still busy learning stuffs..
<Terminus-> oooh! also, i passed LPIC-2. forgot about that. hehe
<Jucato> san ang tao?
<str0ng> Terminus-: oi.. nice! congrats!
<Terminus-> Jucato: ewan ko. may tao ba dito? hehe
<Terminus-> str0ng: thanks. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: buti ka pa at marami ka nang certifications :)
<Terminus-> still thinking about grabbing RHCSA and RHCE. hehe
<Jucato> meron ata eh
<Jucato> oh congrats :)
<Jucato> mahal ang LPI ehehe :P
<Terminus-> thanks. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: good!
<redvil> tanong lang mga bosing..dami rin bang gumagamit ng linux sa Pinas?
<Terminus-> Jucato: discounted exam sa UP. haha. yung mahal yung retake ko coz i flunked 202. grrr... would have been nice to have a flawless record.
<Terminus-> redvil: lots of companies here use it. =)
<Jucato> patago lang
<Jucato> bwahaha
<redvil> Terminus-: ah ok...mga 2 yrs pa lang kasi ako gumagamit ng linux..
<str0ng> Terminus-: i'm targetting RHCSA next fiscal year :)
<Jucato> Terminus-: ah discount from UP? ayos ah
 * Jucato wonders what level na si pusakat
<redvil> umpisa ako sa ubuntu...tapos ngayon Mint na gamit ko..pero nangangapa pa rin..hehehe
<Terminus-> Jucato: yeah... the special exam they had last september.
<Jucato> aaah
<Terminus-> str0ng: i read that RHCSA and RHCE requirements aren't too different from LPI so i'm thinking of just buying a reviewer off amazon and taking them both at the same time. hehe
<Terminus-> Jucato: i learned about it on the PLUG ML i think.
<Jucato> ah buhay pa un? :D
<Terminus-> yes. lol
<Jucato> ah the ML. yeah buhay pa un
<Jucato> post ka lang ng controversial topic, buhay na buhay na
<Terminus-> hahaha
<Jucato> hindi ka pa pagsasabihan kung offtopic >:)
<Jucato> redvil: welcome to Linux, Free Software, and ubuntu (2 years too late)
<Jucato> (2 years to late and welcome I mean)
<redvil> Jucato: ano ba mga distro na gamit nyo?
<Jucato> not-Ubuntu
 * Jucato tago muna
<redvil> lumipat lng ako sa linux kasi panay crash at virus sa MS..kaka-badtrip
<str0ng> i'm not using Ubuntu nowadays..
<Terminus-> i'm thinking about giving 12.04 a try when it goes alpha. biggest problem i have is the fact that taskjuggler seems to have disappeared from the repo due to the lack of a maintainer. OTOH, doesn't look to hard to package.
<Terminus-> Jucato: haha. fedora? arch? slackware? =D
<redvil> ubuntu lang kasi alam kong madali at pang-beginner
<Terminus-> OTOH, you're a kde guy. the whole unity thing shouldn't be an issue for you. =P
<Jucato> fedora
<redvil> fedora di ba kde.?
<Terminus-> ah... yeah. that'd be my choice if i had to do dev stuff. =)
<Jucato> fedora. nah. the "default" is gnome too
<redvil> ah ok...
<redvil> kala ko kasi pag sa ibaba galing yung menu KDE...pag sa itaas galing Gnome..
<Terminus-> i tried booting F15 on my new setup. complained about an unsupported chipset. -_-
<str0ng> Terminus-: try f16 :)
<Jucato> for some reason, I'm still associated to Ubuntu, because of "duties" in ubuntu-ph >:)
<redvil> baka lumipad yan pag F-16 :)
<str0ng> Jucato: on the contrary, i'm not associated to anything hahahaha
<Jucato> ("I tried booting Kubuntu on my new setup. complained about an unsupported community." bwahahah!)
<Terminus-> str0ng: no reason to do so now. the only reason i was trying to boot F15 was because i was gonna use it to review for LPI. =D
<Jucato> str0ng: you're beyond being associated with anything
<Terminus-> ouch... O_o
<Jucato> nag-level up ka na!
<str0ng> Terminus-: ah yeah.. LPI is a little bit Redhat :)
<Terminus-> str0ng: not really. it's vendor neutral. =)
<str0ng> hehe
<str0ng> Terminus-: ah ok.. 
<Terminus-> i just wanted something that was recent and wasn't ubuntu. XD
<str0ng> Jucato: yeah, level up.. from janitor.. to plumber :)
<Terminus-> str0ng: mamaya baka master plumber na? hehehe
<redvil> mga bosing meron ba kayong alam na link for beginners in CLI?
<str0ng> Terminus-:  hahaha
<Terminus-> redvil: linuxcommand.org
<redvil> Terminus-: salamat..i'll check it out
<str0ng> hehe.. mukhang magmumukhang Solaris na Linux 
<str0ng> hehe.
<str0ng> systemd almost equal to SMF
<Terminus-> str0ng: bakit?
<Terminus-> oh... hehehe
<Terminus-> speaking of which, i gotta give solaris 11 a try too.
<Jucato> sayang hindi na port officially ang ZFS. rumor has it, it would have made something like Time Machine much easier on Linux ... rumor lang :)
<str0ng> then, they're trying to get rid of /bin and /sbin put them all to /usr 
<Terminus-> not that i'll use solaris. the license for production use on non-oracle servers is a bit heavy. -_-
<str0ng> to accomodate "containers" in the future.. :) SOlaris zone it is.
<Terminus-> Jucato: you can still use zfs through fuse. =)
<Jucato> Terminus-: hence the "officially" part :P
<Terminus-> in any case, zfs on linux was never an option. btrfs lang. hehe
<Terminus-> =)
<Jucato> bitter fs :)
<str0ng> hehe.
<Terminus-> from butter to bitter? bwahahaha
<Jucato> my friend had terrible I/O performance with btrfs, switched back to ext4
<str0ng> i'm just referring to Fedora..
<Jucato> from butter to better to bitter
<Terminus-> so now we have insserv, upstart, and systemd. fun. =D
<str0ng> Terminus-:  yeah.. but.. looks like systemd is promising..
<Terminus-> oh... must not forget sysv. slackware still uses it.
<str0ng> sysv is ancient :P
<Terminus-> str0ng: yeah, i don't really mind which init system to use but systemd is nice. =)
<Terminus-> s/mind/care/
<str0ng> already default in F16... and openSuse 12.1 i think..
<Terminus-> ugh... opensuse. XD
<str0ng> the beauty of parallelizing :P
<str0ng> hehe.. all about sockets and buses..
<Jucato> innserv?
<str0ng> and systemd is inspired by?? anyone?
<Jucato> by PulseAudio
<Terminus-> Jucato: yeah... the one debian uses.
<str0ng> Apple's MAC OSX launchd....
<Jucato> I read that the upstart developer is considering discontinuing it in favor of systemd
<Terminus-> oh my... launchctl load. =P
<str0ng> Terminus-: hehe.. systemctl it is! :)
<Jucato> ah
<str0ng> systemctl stats
 * Jucato doesn't know OSX *whistles*
<str0ng> s/stats/status
<Terminus-> i haven't looked at systemd so i wouldn't know. =D
<Jucato> buti na lang may "backwards compatibility" support. ung mga dating chkconfig at service commands
<Jucato> pag nag run ka, sasabihin "redirecting to systemctl blah blah"
<Terminus-> well, doesn't make sense to not have a migration path. hehe
<str0ng> Terminus-: if your planning to take RHCE.. looks like the new version is RH 6 or early 7, then i believe you should read that in advance ;)
<Terminus-> str0ng: i'll just install centos 6. =)
<str0ng> hehe
<Terminus-> and yeah, current RHCE is based on RHEL 6. =)
<str0ng> hehe..
<Terminus-> in any case, hands-on exam sounds nice.
<str0ng> and oh....the beloved.. SELinux..
<Terminus-> oh that... i already make my own tes. =)
<str0ng> hehe
<str0ng> mukhang heavy sa SELinux yung RH6 exam
<Terminus-> i haven't disabled selinux in a long time. hehe
<str0ng> haha
<Terminus-> most of the time it's just an sebool but occasionally, must dive deeper into audit.log. =D
<Terminus-> s/sebool/setsebool/
<str0ng> I remember that... the easiest way to solve SELinux issues is to... setenfoce 0
<Terminus-> i just do a lot of testing then catch the stuff in audit.log. i used to just disable selinux though. hehe
<Jucato> ah SELinux ... still don't know it's puprose. 
<Jucato> most users do :)
<Jucato> (disable selinux)
<str0ng> Jucato: "security" i guess :)
<Terminus-> Jucato: MAC and RBAC. =)
<Jucato> (it's also funded by the US NSA di ba? :)
<str0ng> too much security.. nyahaha..
<str0ng> native unix permission + ACL + SELinux 
<Jucato> hindi ba native unix permission == ACL?
<Terminus-> if you do anything funky with iptables/selinux, chmod -x setup system-config* && chattr +i setup system-config* to prevent accidents. =D
 * Jucato hindi pa rin sanay sa mga proper ACL when it comes to web stuff
<Terminus-> i learned that the hard way... didn't have change management in place, trusted other admin to tread carefully, end result: data loss. =(
<Terminus-> Jucato: nope. acl is different from unix perms. =)
<Terminus-> acl == get/setfacl
<Jucato> ah ok .. hm ... need to review then :)
<Terminus-> acls are quite handy when you have samba joined to active directory.
<Terminus-> especially when your profiles are stored on a samba server. =)
<str0ng> yeah..
<str0ng> hmm..
<Terminus-> i gotta review how to make iscsi targets again. it was a fire and forget situation the last time i did it.
<str0ng> Terminus-: would you know if there's an existing implementations of "containers" aka zones in Solaris for Linux?
<Terminus-> str0ng: openvz is the closest.
<str0ng> hmm.. ok..
 * str0ng googling..
<Terminus-> str0ng: parallels virtuozzo is basically openvz IIRC.
<str0ng> hmm..
<str0ng> the commercial one?
<Terminus-> yeah.
<str0ng> ah..
<Terminus-> i remember talking to a guy who claimed he used to work with the guy who headed it's development. he said it's basically a big, horrifying chroot hack underneath. lol
<str0ng> ow.. haha
<str0ng> yeah. contaienrs are just really like chroot
<Terminus-> then again, aren't all "containers" just chroot hacks? =)
<str0ng> though, I'm not sure if it's "shared"?
<str0ng> hehe.. 
<Terminus-> well, they share the kernel.
<str0ng> only the kernel?
<str0ng> how about the tools?
<str0ng> libs?
<str0ng> zones, does that.
<Terminus-> ni think they're separate.
<str0ng> ah..
<Terminus-> i think installing multiple distros would be a problem if it wasn't separate. =)
<str0ng> yeah.. make sense..
<str0ng> hmm..
<str0ng> hehe.. Shell is Evil! :)
<str0ng> according to Lennart.. haha
<Terminus-> anyway, i'm gonna go gaming. =D
<str0ng> Terminus-: ayt! :)
<Terminus-> see ya. =)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-22
<magellan> Halu..merun ba nakatambay dito na nasa singapore now..
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-23
<redvil> tao po..need help generating Makefile..paano nga ba?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-25
<sasori> ang tahimik po pala lagi dito e no? ehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-26
<jepong> zeroseven0183, what up!?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-25
<zhiattags> anyone near Pasig?
<zhiattags> tao po!
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-19
<kmf> hi
<jors> hg
<jors> hi ako is dom mwehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-23
<Samhain13> hello
<asdfghqwertyLoop> this is ubuntu philippines?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-11-21
<Hexagonite> Hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-11-21
<anonymous_tails> good pm..new here at ubuntu os..
